
Hue — a functional programming language for fun & play - creativityhurts
http://rsms.me/2012/05/14/hue.html
======
Dn_Ab
Hi, one thing I found confusing in your syntax was that the function
definition makes it look tupled but application is in the typical style of
curried functions.

------
friggeri

      Hue is one of my latest hobby projects that didn’t die after a week.
    

I guess that with yet another project Rasmus won't be working anytime soon on
Kod[1]…

[1] <https://github.com/rsms/kod>

------
swannodette
Nice! Note about the PersistentVector implementation performance in Clojure
due to some other fun optimizations - appending one million items on a 2.66ghz
i7 running OpenJDK 7, ~65ms.

